# Newborn Photography Tips?!



## Terri Walsh

I am about to do my first ever newborn session this week, and I would love any and all tips, lighting suggestions, pose ideas, etc.

Come on you know you have some tips to share............


----------



## Terri Walsh

Perhaps I shoudl tell you what I have...

Canon 30D
24-105 USM lens
50 mm 1.8 (best to use this one and natural light?)
tripod (needed?)
reflector
natural studio light (wasnt going to use?)
plenty of memory cards


----------



## nyamy

well, I'm a newbie here so I don't have any valuable photog tips
but I'm also a mom of 4 and still pining for the newborn shots I never got. I'm a sucker for the feet-in-mom's hands pose
and if mom is breastfeeding, you might want to ask if she'd like a shot or two of baby at breast. I wish I got those.
someone else recommended (I think it was here) getting some cloth diapers for the shoot too. they look so much nicer than paper diapers.


----------



## Terri Walsh

nyamy said:


> well, I'm a newbie here so I don't have any valuable photog tips
> but I'm also a mom of 4 and still pining for the newborn shots I never got. I'm a sucker for the feet-in-mom's hands pose
> and if mom is breastfeeding, you might want to ask if she'd like a shot or two of baby at breast. I wish I got those.
> someone else recommended (I think it was here) getting some cloth diapers for the shoot too. they look so much nicer than paper diapers.


 
Great - thanks for the ideas!  Love the clothe diaper idea, one I may not have thought of, but expecting myself, I have nothing to loose!


----------



## jleon

When i had my maternity shots done our photographer did several things - baby on dad's shoulder (shoot from dad's backside), naked baby with legs tucked underneath (laying on belly), baby in blanket (shoot from looking down on baby), etc.  One thing we didn't do is get a family shot - they were all separate with me and baby or daddy and baby.  Be sure to get that family shot!


----------



## Terri Walsh

I know the clients really want a family shot so that is one I wont miss!  

Anyone have help with the ISO?  I was trying af ew tonight at 800 and it looks grainy.  Can I avoid this with natural light?


----------



## rufus5150

Many canons are notorious for being noisy at 800 but less so at 1600 but I'm unsure if the 30D has the same issue.

I've found expose-to-the-right to be an excellent technique for dealing with noise at higher ISOs.


----------



## usayit

You'll need some additional lighting (and a tripod might help) to bring the ISO down as low as possible.  Flash on an off shoe cord would be extremely helpful.  You can bring in some spot lights (home depot if you are on a budget) but be aware that it might disturb the newborn and how it will affect your white balance.  Ideally, I like to shoot portraits at an aperture of f/5.6.  I like hands and feet... so cute..

Here's what I did for my son:







Mother was wearing black shirt.


----------



## usayit

rufus5150 said:


> Many canons are notorious for being noisy at 800 but less so at 1600 but I'm unsure if the 30D has the same issue.



Not just Canons btw... 

Canon's have done quite well in high ISO performance.  Nikon have caught up or even surpassed.


----------



## brianne5499

I love newborn portraits...if you search newborn portraits in Google images, you are bound to get brilliant results...here are a few of my favorite photographers...

http://www.linnealenkus.com/newborn1.html
http://www.dianahall.com/index2.php
http://www.soulprintsphotography.com/index2.php

I'm especially fond of the photographer in the top link...all of her portraits are fabulous!  

Anyway, when I'm short on ideas, i look to google images.  I'm really fond of the simple, low key portraits.


----------



## rufus5150

usayit said:


> Not just Canons btw...
> 
> Canon's have done quite well in high ISO performance.  Nikon have caught up or even surpassed.



Doesn't surprise me. But I've been so turned off by the performance of all the Canons I've used at 800 ISO (40D, XTI, XSI, XT) that it just boggles my mind. I shoot at 1600 a lot, and 400/200/100. I don't dare touch 800 on the XTi. The images are often unworkable.

(Sorry about the slight thread derail.)


----------



## Peanuts

Don't bring your tripod.  if you can get a beanbag (look at your local Walmart and buy an extra 'bag o' beans' as it needs to be less 'squishy' then if it was normally being used.  Then buy some black/white fabric which is washable (yes, it will poo and pee on everything, no exceptions ) and get some changing pads (just some cheap huggies or something) You can put that under the blanket ontop of the bean bag (or whatever you decide to 'hold them') and it should prevent any leaking through to the beans (ew).

Ask them to feed the baby and loosen its diaper about 10 minutes before you come.  Also see if they can heat the place up a bit (mind you it has been pretty warm in Calgary lately so.. houses are pretty comfortable now).  If you are folding the baby keep your hands warm.  I bought a space heater at Canadian Tire for a whopping $15 and that does the job.

Just out of curiosity, what the hey is a 'natural studio light'?


----------



## Terri Walsh

Thanks everyone for the responses/tips.  
Love the bean bag idea, but that will have to wait till next time

So am I best to go straight to 1600 ISO, if needed instead of climb my way up from 400?

And what about a blackened out background?  anyone?


----------



## Terri Walsh

Ok I guess its not called a natural studio light but its a studio light that emits natural-like light.  
I wonder should I use that instead of trying to bounce flash (they have very high ceilings) or just stick with the natural light from a window etc.


----------



## Peanuts

Don't start at ISO 1600 for the life of you.  I would start at 200 and go up if needed.

What do you mean blackened out background?  If I understand you correctly get a black blanket and you can burn out any dust/fuzz later.  I also just use the same blanket (well, usually I have two say that way one does not have a streakage of yellow waste across it) to prop up and use as a blackened background to get something like this: 





Regarding lighting I use natural light for baby only (at least right now) I just prop them up close to a window.  For the parents/baby shot (like the one above) I used a single studio light with a softbox. It is a little harsh regarding light/shadows but it worked well enough.

Best of luck!


----------



## maytay20

I wouldn't put my ISO past 400 myself.  I have the 40D and 30D and the noise is too much.  I wouldn't bother bringing a tripod you need to move and get different angles really quick sometimes.  But if you can off camera flash and extra lighting you will be set.  The bean bad idea is great but I tend to use what is available and I also have a couple of boppys that help.  But these are left over from my own kids so buying more may not be a option for you.  As far as the background black fleece is cheap but if you can get velvet is is awesome for this.


----------



## Terri Walsh

Oh thanks guys!  And now how do you hang this material?  Did you buy or build something?  Can it just be hung over a picture, counter etc.  what ever is available?
I may go buy some cheap material for Thursdays shots with the parents....
I just got back from the newborn only shots, will post a few of what I got   once I PP.


----------



## maytay20

For my first few I made this.  http://www.diyphotography.net/homestudio/blz/home-made-cheap-diy-backdrop-stand
But it was very unstable and since I needed it to be able to be transported and didn't use glue it would fall apart on me.  I just used clamps to clamp on the backdrop.  But since I purchased one like this.  http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/48898-REG/Smith_Victor_401266_5_to_9_Background.html


----------



## Terri Walsh

ok I have a few of the shots I managed to get posted...
I know I still have lots to learn, so I would love to hear it!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1329913#post1329913


----------



## Terri Walsh

Peanuts said:


> Don't start at ISO 1600 for the life of you. I would start at 200 and go up if needed.
> 
> What do you mean blackened out background? If I understand you correctly get a black blanket and you can burn out any dust/fuzz later. I also just use the same blanket (well, usually I have two say that way one does not have a streakage of yellow waste across it) to prop up and use as a blackened background to get something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding lighting I use natural light for baby only (at least right now) I just prop them up close to a window. For the parents/baby shot (like the one above) I used a single studio light with a softbox. It is a little harsh regarding light/shadows but it worked well enough.
> 
> Best of luck!


 
How in the world do you get a photo that sharp?  Guess it's because you had a studio light?  
Thinking I should bring mine on Thursday when I shoot the parents with baby?!


----------



## PattiS

I recommend white noise and a toasty warm room!
Also, re: the cloth diaper thing... cute diaper covers can go right over the disposables.


----------



## Joves

Terri Walsh said:


> Ok I guess its not called a natural studio light but its a studio light that emits natural-like light.
> I wonder should I use that instead of trying to bounce flash (they have very high ceilings) or just stick with the natural light from a window etc.


 My favorite cheap toy is the Omnibounce or, you can make one from a piece of photopaper.


----------



## katy625

You really don't need extra light IF u have a space near open windows that allow a great amount of light in. Preferably morning sun. I also use a bean bag covered with a solid color blanket. Also with newborns and babies in general it's the one time in their life where a tight crop of the face works well. For girls I like to lay them ontheir tummy then use a nice satin ribbon around theoir bellies and tied into a bow on their back.... Like h
they are a little present.


----------



## benhasajeep

Well this topic seems to have made a turn to some sales pitches.


----------

